
Show HN: git-rename-master-branch-to-main - jph
https://github.com/SixArm/git-rename-master-branch-to-main
======
timeattack
Ironically, this repository has `master` branch, not `main`.

~~~
llagerlof
Not eating his own dog food.

------
g105b
I have noticed a lot of people talking about this change. Can anybody explain
why we would want to rename the master branch? The only articles I see online
are people claiming that the word master is racist.

~~~
jph
What I've seen personally is the rename started with the terminology of
"master/slave" such as for database replication. This is happening now and at
speed because of Black Live Matter and related progressive movements.

My clients are changing terminology from "master/slave" to "main/replica", and
from there it's an easy step to changing terminology from "master" to "main"
everywhere else including git.

My clients are doing related kinds of word changes, such as changing security
terminology from colors "white/black" to functions "select/reject", and
"whitelist/blacklist" to "allow/deny", and "white-hat/black-hat" to
"ethical/criminal", etc.

------
tlb
What needs to be done for other people who've checked out the repo on the
master branch?

~~~
Doxin
Nothing specific I don't think. All that has changed is the labeling of the
most recent commit on the branch. Just keep doing your workflow as normal
substituting "master" for "main" whenever you need to. e.g. for merges,
rebases, and pull requests.

------
aayala
rename things doesn’t solve the problems, there are no bad words just bad
intentions

